# I was feelin a little down



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

After the puter crash and I lost all my stuff... so I laid down a track and just worked thru it by ear...

hope ya like it....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm suprised I haven't gotten a response to this one yet... It's a masterpiece....


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I liked it JQ, sorry your computer ooked out ya


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> After the puter crash and I lost all my stuff... so I laid down a track and just worked thru it by ear...
> 
> hope ya like it....


That's great at times it's almost "Sabbath-ish" in the feel and tone. Are you still using MG's?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes. Duel MGs in sterio.. But sound quality sux because of the digital camera for a recording device.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice bro


-mac-


----------

